# Finishing outdoor bench



## rmunk (Apr 20, 2008)

I have an iron ended bench with red oak slats and want to know best way to finish the oak other than varnish, lacquer, or other types of paint. The oak is new bare wood. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob, welcome to the forums.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, Bob. Welcome to the forums. If you are wanting to keep the wood natural I would suggest using Spar Varithane.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

If you don't want to use varnish, lacquer or paint that doesn't leave much to choose from.

Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

If you don't want to use the norm how about Resin, it's clear and should stand up for a long time..

http://www.chemquest.com/coatings-market.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resin

==========



rmunk said:


> I have an iron ended bench with red oak slats and want to know best way to finish the oak other than varnish, lacquer, or other types of paint. The oak is new bare wood. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Bob


----------



## sanju123 (Jul 12, 2008)

It is necessary to paint wood so that you can keep it safe from darkening, cracking or peeling, two coats of varnish are pretty good to save your wood as well as give it a great look.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is what I use, I realise that this is an Australian brand but I'm sure that similar products are available worldwide.


----------

